# How do you change setting in Outlook 2003



## renfri (Dec 29, 2005)

Have a generic User Account setup as Office on a Windows 2003 Server using TERMSRV. The Outlook is setup with the ex employee's name showing in the left pane of Mail showing "Mailbox - User Name. I thought you would change it under Tools\Email Accounts\View and Change existing accounts and then the bottom half of screen where there is a drop down box that says "Deliver new email to the following location. It will not let me change it.
I also found if clicking on the Exchange Account & clicking next brings you to a screen that has the User Name but I can't change anything there either. You may need to know that we are using Microsoft Exchange Account. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thx!


----------

